# lip 'STYLE' ? LCD



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## barlo (May 21, 2013)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

I love the style of these watches, very nice!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*



barlo said:


> I love the style of these watches, very nice!


Thanks Barlo, and welcome to WUS !


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

interesting design & cheap too


----------



## andy-g (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

Stunning watch , any info on it as I can't seem to find it on their site or the web ??


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*



andy-g said:


> Stunning watch , any info on it as I can't seem to find it on their site or the web ??


Seems to be bout of stock now&#8230; :think: I got mine from a _private sale_ :-/

Try looking for the ref# *1038512*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

Very nice digital watch you've got there, *Reno*. I'd not heard of the Lip watch brand before. Looks like they're very much inspired by Braun, based on the watch designed I've now seen from my initial searches. This LCD watch looks to be Junghans inspired as well. I've not been able to find out much about it. Amazon has it for sale with a leather strap, but no useful info provided. What are its functions, battery life and water resistance?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*



xevious said:


> Very nice digital watch you've got there, *Reno*. I'd not heard of the Lip watch brand before. Looks like they're very much inspired by Braun, based on the watch designed I've now seen from my initial searches. This LCD watch looks to be Junghans inspired as well. I've not been able to find out much about it. Amazon has it for sale with a leather strap, but no useful info provided.


lip is a 1908 french brand (but the "trading post Lipmann" clock worshop in Besançon goes back to 1867 ;-)

I'm not adamant, but I think Braun's watches (very nice too) history merely goes back to 1970 :think:

About this specific watch, I think (but I'm not 100% sure) it was designed by Prisca Briquet, like the TYPE A "_Automythic_" (for this one, it's a clear positive ;-) )



















The "*lip style*" line is not the _regular/historical_ lip line, it's mostly aimed at mall boutiques or catalog/online sales. So it's always difficult to get infos about these watches. To get the point : they're destined to the general public, not the WIS ;-)

There's even a third line, "subscriptions watches" one gets for a magazine subscription :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/bunch-modern-lips-276882.html










The "real" *lip* line can be found here : Montres LIP Créateur : marque française de montre homme / femme

lip history (timeline) : History

Another historical example, the *Mach 2000* from designer _Roger Tallon_ :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/lip-mach-2000-led-664455.html





















> What are its functions, battery life and water resistance?


Basic functions : Hour/Min/Sec Date function (Day-Date-Month) Alarm+Hour beep

1/100th chronograph with LAP mode.

WR = 50m


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

fantastic LCD LIP , I especially like the three buttons on top...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*



Iggy Tee said:


> fantastic LCD LIP , I especially like the three buttons on top...


Thanks Iggy Tee 

Yup, they're quite nice. The engravings on the side are pretty cool too.










It took quite a long time to lay my hands on this watch&#8230; more than two years actually.

When it first came out, years ago, I barely noticed it, and at this time, I wasn't interested in quartz watches anymore.

But two years ago, I became infatuated with the idea of owning a simple, clean, basic, pure LCD steel watch.

I really love this _Rosendhal_ :










Great watch :-!

But it was a bit too pricey for a basic LCD watch for my taste :-(

Then began _the hunt_&#8230;

Believe it or not, it's incredibly hard to find a new *100% steel* LCD watch. Most of them have plated resin, and I was adamant about wanting a steel watch.

There was the _vintage path_, of course, especially with very nice SEIKOs&#8230; but nothing simple & clean, like the Rosendhal&#8230;

Finally, I remembered this *lip*&#8230; but it was out of stock, then o|

Ultimately, a _private sale_ came right on purpose ; the model I wanted was there, available, and at a great price ! :-!

Really love this watch !


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*

Although I am a fan of old LCD watches, and in the modern one can find very nice models ,here's one, perhaps soon I get one Pulsomatic.

Video découverte Hamilton Pulsomatic par Montresdesign - YouTube


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: lip 'STYLE' • LCD*



Iggy Tee said:


> Although I am a fan of old LCD watches, and in the modern one can find very nice models ,here's one, perhaps soon I get one Pulsomatic.
> 
> Video découverte Hamilton Pulsomatic par Montresdesign - YouTube


Of course, this Hamilton is a pure wonder |> |> |> |> but again, much more out of my price range ;-)

Other dream models are those produced by VENTURA :

Shop - ventura watch SA - design on time - offizielle website

I got the lip for&#8230; *40€* !!!! (public price was around 100€) :-d


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD • Video*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*lip 'STYLE' • LCD*


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great to see these - may have to pic up a LIP.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Reno said:


>


That thing's holding up beautifully throughout the years! What a gem.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Unikagen said:


> That thing's holding up beautifully throughout the years! What a gem.


Thanks Unikagen 🙏 

100% stainless steel, it's aging quite well indeed


----------

